# plz help i can't play the simpsons hit and run because of a directx error!!!help!!



## bunit19 (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## bunit19 (Aug 10, 2004)

bunit19 said:


>


it comes to a directx error that is d3derr-invalidcall code 2156, facility: 2166 severity:1


----------



## dking63 (Jan 2, 2004)

bunit19 said:


> it comes to a directx error that is d3derr-invalidcall code 2156, facility: 2166 severity:1


Have you tried reinstalling DirectX? If that doesn't work, try another version. Also, you will be more likely to find help if you try posting on the right thread found here


----------



## andythepandy (Jul 2, 2006)

i have the same problem with the simpsond hit and run game, what are these:

AMD Anthlon XP3000+
Asus A7V600-X
512 MB DDR400 PC3000
120GB SATA 80GB IDE
ARTEC WSM-52X CD-RW
nVidia GeForce 5600 128
Win XP Home/Linspire 4.5

and will these solve the problem

thanks 

andy


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

andy, those are dkings system specs..

Some members list them in their signature space.

It might solve your problem but will cost you hundreds of dollars to get them.


----------

